# need recommendation on a 3 day pheasant hunt package in ND



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

My brother and a few cousins from IL want to come out to Nd this fall and pheasant hunt. they have 2 english setters. i would like to show them a good time. i thought we might book a 3 day package hunt with a outfitter instead of driving all over and hunting public hunting land. i would like to find a place located 150 miles from fargo ND. It would be nice if they could shoot a few sharp tail also ( they have never seen one ). Does any one have any recomnendations ? would be 5 or 6 of us hunting. Would like to have the opportunity to kill are 3 bird a day limit. Does not have to have a lodge for us to sleep in but at least a hotel close by were we could stay. thanks. marty in Fargo ND


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

google search......."north dakota pheasant hunting".....there are lots of services listed. do your homework and ask for references. none are cheap. best way to find a place is calling and asking questions.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

that is why i posted. looking for recommendations. thanks. marty


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

sorry, i have never used a guide in ND. do your homework and go with your gut feeling, unless a local on here responds...good luck.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Marty,

You do not need to support fee hunting in ND.

Check out the PLOTS book on the GNF website, it shows all public land and private land open to hunting. Also do some scouting prior to your relatives arrival, when you locate some good areas get a Plat book or go to the county courthouse and copy the Plat where the land is located. Then just find the landowner and ask politely. More often then not you will get on. If not just thank them for their time and move on, there are plenty of good spots out there.

You won't have much trouble getting on some birds. For pheasants and sharptail, I would recommend heading to the central part of the state, say Jamestown and either north or south. For pheasants only, you could stay in the southeast if you wanted to. Just remember, draw a line from the southeast corner to the northwest corner of the state and hunt southwest of that for pheasants anyway. More sharptails in the northern parts of the state.

Good luck!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know anyone in ND who uses a guide to hunt pheasants in ND, so you probably won't get as much feedback as you'd hope for.

As stated, there is so many pheasants it's not going to be hard to work the dogs.

:beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This, from a duck hunter yet. :roll: No shame. At least we don't use decoys.



> As stated, there is so many pheasants it's not going to be hard to work the dogs.


----------



## BNATT (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree! Don't support fee hunting. Take some small gifts and go knock some doors. You'll be pleasently surprised. Take care of the land owners and they will take care of you.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

A plots book, a GPS, and a good dog are all you need to have a great pheasant hunt in Nodak. I would gargle with glass before I'd pay someone to show me where there are pheasants in Nodak.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

this is a hunting form, full of hunters, prob. not going to get a buncha guides to reccomend them. like states, public hunts. I was skeptical last season when I was in south dakota, but had no problems finding them with just my dog and i, because there was so much land. I am sure nodak is quite comparrable


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

You don't need a guide. Like everyone else has said, grab the plot book look south of 94 and from the Minnesota border to Montana and have at it. You will shoot birds. If you are looking to limit out everyday with 5-6 guys every day then you friends coming here for all the wrong reasons. Go to SD if that is the case, more birds (they may not all be wild) and tons of outfitters. If they have setters, work the big CRP fields and you will see some sharpies, if you can get close to those darn things you are better then me :-?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

So let me see if I understand...he DOESNT need a guide to hunt birds in ND? :beer: Someone please clarify. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What about that great Cannonball company????? :wink:


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for info. i think we will try the free lanceing hunt. marty


----------



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

trappermrd, not to beat a dead horse...but you seriously do not need a guide. Find a town to stay in, go with your gut, the PLOTS map and your dog(s).

We come to NoDak every year for a Goose/Duck/Phez hunt and have no issues finding birds and having a great time.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Worked in hettinger last year and on a couple rain days took a couple of the nd residents out with my dog on plots land and it was awsome. drove past the same places every day and seen just a few hunters. Another option would be mobridge sd lots and lots of core land just loaded with pheasants, just takes a little more work than some people want to put in. But if you are willing to work you will shoot your limits everyday.


----------



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

ND is one of the last places on earth where you find un posted land to hunt, and good people that will let you hunt. Just go about it right and you will be fine. You may spend a day spending some windshield time. Quite frankly this is my favorite time! I often pass decent cover just to see more BIG COUNTRY. I actually get depressed a day or so before I leave, knowing I will miss country and views.

Spend some time at the tavern, the bakery, and the restaurant. Act civil, have fun, dance with the girls, and shoot the breeze. Talk with other out of staters and learn.

Dont be afraid to lend a hand with some chores or go to a loacal festival. I dont remember all the ducks, geese, pheasants, sharpies and huns Ive shot. I will never forget helping bulldog a loose steer, or my favorite towns local halloween dance, or taking a couple local kids out duck hunting. Sitting by the side of the road for 40 minutes watching our friend drive his cattle-old school with horses- to a new pasture was far better than getting to our field for the evening flight.

Dont get me wrong. We kill plenty of birds. But we really have become a part of the community over the years. Put in your time- you will be fine, and richer for it. Both financially and spiritually!

A couple of years ago we thought it would be ok if bird flu wiped out every bird in N.D. We wouldnt tell the wives, we'd just go. No dogs to mess with, sleep in, drive around, enjoy the country!

So, whiskey has made me a little long winded and sentimentel here tonight. In sum- go, meet, mingle, explore. If you want to tick off ND folks and eliminate your chances of success on open ground- hire a guide.

BTW- you will be in pointing dog country. Let em run if you can keep em honest!


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree.,but gotta say drunken cheesehead go figure...


----------

